# Ice Fishing Ladue Reservoir



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

.. I'm working near Ladue Reservoir and see it has restricted shoreline fishing. I've talked to a few soft water fisherman and they've caught some LMB's, a few walleyes, and some smaller sized crappies

What about ice fishing? Anybody hit the hard water?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

"We're all permanent patients in the asylum of the frigid."


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I mainly hit ladue or punderson when the water freezes. ladue can be slow quite often. just make sure you bring a varety of baits. most people that fish ladue fish above the sunken bridge or by the dam.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

John......about 90% of the ice fishing access is parking at the old boat house and going out from there.. As "peple of the perch" noted, alot of guys fish the humps and sunken bridge area that lies out from 422.....to the east of the ramp and beyond the bridge opening to the south(on 422).....Lake is lightly fished in the winter.....One Stop Bait Shop(located on the corner) is were you turn to the right (or east) as you are going north on 44.......to reach the parking area at the lake.This is just north of new 422..... Jon Sr.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i usually catch a bunch of small perch and small crappie. its still fun though. crappie seem to bite better after dark on certain nights. ladue is pretty close to me. sometimes good action but nothing to write home about. i will definitely hit it if we get some good ice. maybe try some new spots.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've fished there a handful of times, fishing all the areas "mrfish" mentioned, and it was SLOWWWW just about every time I went. In fact most of the trips resulted in a skunk, caught a few dink Yellow Perch and a few White Perch one trip, but that was off the 44 ramp in the South end. It's not too far from me, so I'll keep trying.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> I've fished there a handful of times, fishing all the areas "mrfish" mentioned, and it was SLOWWWW just about every time I went. In fact most of the trips resulted in a skunk, caught a few dink Yellow Perch and a few White Perch one trip, but that was off the 44 ramp in the South end. It's not too far from me, so I'll keep trying.


 That's usually how it is there. The bite is usually slow for ladue on the ice. There have been a few times Where I have done quite well on the lake though but I haven't reeled in anything to talk about yet. It is mainly dinks there.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm up for dinks!! WHEN we get good ice let me know when your gonna head out there, mabey we can meet up....


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Parma and Peple......You guys bring up a valid point that seems to be evermore truer each new year.....Many of the lakes (not ponds) that get fished in the area, are becoming over run with small (dink) panfish. There are also catchable/eatable fish...I'm retired and get to spend as much time out there on different waters and I catch my share of eaters( thats why I ice fish)....I do notice that fronts really play a big role in producing nicer fish....Since I'm not under the gun to fish certain days as was the case when I worked. Mention Mosquito walleye......and guys will say they might have caught a couple keepers but they also caught a bunch of "dinks"....Punderson has long been home to some fine pan fish.....but there seem to be more trips that seem to test ones ability to produce any thing more than a few smaller ones.....Mogadore is another of the same case........Have I done this for 50 years and gotten dumber as I go.....I hardly believe that. I have better rods/line/reels/augers/shantys/heaters/electronics/and a better selection of jigs and lures.....One thing I definitely do know about ice fishing. There are days that the fish win......and you loose.......no matter how smart you are, what depth you fish, what structure you sit on, what color jig/or bait you use at best all you catch are "DINKS"........I've gone back to those same areas the next day and caught my supper for the next night......and they weren't "dinks"....Now add in to the equation.....the biggest factor.....Most working guys only get to go one or two days at best and some times it is only for part of the day. Hence, the bigger the lake the harder to find catchable fish,it becomes..Thats why a lot of icer's like to fish small lakes and ponds......narrows down the areas that should contain those fish they seek out. Me, I guess I'll spend time fishing as much as I can(until I'm no longer physical able to endure) and if I have to wade thru tons of "DINKS" to get to a few keepers.....so be it. Besides, I damn well know I can't a single fish, sitting home on the couch, even if it were a "dink"..............Jon Sr.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> I'm up for dinks!! WHEN we get good ice let me know when your gonna head out there, mabey we can meet up....



Sounds good to me, you can walk out first.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> Sounds good to me, you can walk out first.


Sure let the big guy go first!! Probably the scariest ice I've ever been on was at LaDue. It was 4-5" of clear ice, but there was a layer of water over it and the ice was crystal clear, felt like we were walking on the water, literally! 

I hear ya Jon, lot of good stuff in your post. I'm pretty much a weekend ice fisherman, occasional couple hours after work here and there, I do it as a semi-cure for cabin fever. I don't keep any fish I catch I catch through the ice, unless someone I'm with wants them. I have enough Perch and Walleye in the freezer to last till April!!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ladue is almost 95% open water bummer.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Tuesday 12/16 4:00pm Report: Skim ice over 80% of Ladue., north of St Rt 422.


----------

